# Key cutting and emergency locksmith!



## maryos

*Getting keys cut*

Does anybody know the process for getting a new key cut? This is for a rented apartment. The apartment is brand new. Only one key supplied.

Are there stores that do this, or is it done through an agency? I assume some sort of authorisation from the landlord is required. 

On authorisation, is there one document that would cover all these requests? (also have to have authorisation for internet, telecom connection) Or does it have to be specific to each item?

Any info would be gratefully received


----------



## White Heat

The Minutes shop in Deira City Centre will cut keys, from memory it is about 20 Dhs per key.


----------



## maryos

Thanks for this, very helpful

By the way, in case anybody else is after the same info, not all Minutes shops do offer a key cutting service. The one in the Mall of the Emirates does not, for instance


----------



## sgilli3

I believe there is a key cutting store in Lamcy Plaza too.

The miutes shop in MOE and Ibn Battuta dont cut keys anymore...*sigh*


----------



## Monalisa

After some difficulty, I did find this service and wanted to share it with all who used to go to Sharjah from what I read a while back.
I found one in International City, Italy cluster,Building U1.(04-4308470).
5Drhs the cut , no waiting.
It is called citykey.
I locked my car with the keys right in the ignition, this is when i realized it is not easy to find a locksmith.
I hope this helps somebody out,


----------



## Sean2008

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us 



Monalisa said:


> After some difficulty, I did find this service and wanted to share it with all who used to go to Sharjah from what I read a while back.
> I found one in International City, Italy cluster,Building U1.(04-4308470).
> 5Drhs the cut , no waiting.
> It is called citykey.
> I locked my car with the keys right in the ignition, this is when i realized it is not easy to find a locksmith.
> I hope this helps somebody out,


----------



## wadiman

*Any others towards Jebel ali end?*

I've been looking for a keycutter too at this end of town - anyone come across one?

Thanks!


----------



## yipee

White Heat said:


> The Minutes shop in Deira City Centre will cut keys, from memory it is about 20 Dhs per key.


The Minutes shop in Mercarto Mall does cut Keys but not the keys for the doors of The Lakes!!!! aparently they just dont stock them, my quest continues...........


----------



## Guest

I don't know man... last I heard you gotta register every key you cut with the Police which in my opinion is quite STRANGE!


----------



## Andy Capp

Well in Ajman you walk into your little key cutting place and ask the very nice man to cut a spare for you. 

He does it while you wait and charges you 5Dhs.

Satwa, opposite the Rydges roundabout, there's loads there, no questions asked...


----------



## DesertStranded

There are key makers all over Naif. It's hard not to run into one in that area. 
It's hell to drive around there though. My first time behind the wheel in Dubai was driving back from the rental agency in Naif. I almost peed my pants a little.


----------



## proud_shazi

*key cutting*

i know a very competent guy for key cutting and car key making and every toher solution in AJMAN , the shop is near preston university near safeer mall
his number is 050 9707828


----------



## proud_shazi

*key cutting*

u just need the contract paper of rent apartment to the person and he will make a key .
050 9707828 
this guy can help you out easily , his name is shahbaz


----------



## katiepotato

yipee said:


> The Minutes shop in Mercarto Mall does cut Keys but not the keys for the doors of The Lakes!!!! aparently they just dont stock them, my quest continues...........


This is probably because The Lakes is an Emaar development and they make their keys deliberately hard to have copied. King of Keys in Satwa can do so but will charge you AED250 per key for the privilege.....


----------



## DCtoDubai

There is also one at the Deira City Center. Cut everything except Emaar keys.

Anyone know where you can get Emaar door keys cut easily?


----------



## mayotom

maryos said:


> Does anybody know the process for getting a new key cut? This is for a rented apartment. The apartment is brand new. Only one key supplied.
> 
> Are there stores that do this, or is it done through an agency? I assume some sort of authorisation from the landlord is required.
> 
> On authorisation, is there one document that would cover all these requests? (also have to have authorisation for internet, telecom connection) Or does it have to be specific to each item?
> 
> Any info would be gratefully received



there is also a place in Int city for 5AED, but it all depends on where you live and the sort of lock


----------



## ashprofessor

*nice key cutting shop..*

hi guys i saw ur nots...
i willd like 2 shear with u...
i just vist the lulu haypermarket in da barsha 1 last week and ther was a nice smal shop calld al masiya thy cut my house and my car key it was with the Computer chip..
the do open ur car if its lockd 2..
they didnt ask me 4 any id...



thanks guys...


----------



## Lenochka

As AndyCapp said....SATWA, next to Rydges Plaza is the best...
there are loads of little shops...they cut keys for 5 AED...
no questions asked....
even cut my EMAAR apt key there....


----------



## fheybhee

Sean2008 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share this with us


thank you for sharing this. i called the number and the friendly locksmith helped hubby who got locked out of our car in academic city.
very nice man.
thanks again!


----------



## DubaiATC

Lenochka said:


> As AndyCapp said....SATWA, next to Rydges Plaza is the best...
> there are loads of little shops...they cut keys for 5 AED...
> no questions asked....
> even cut my EMAAR apt key there....


By Rydges Plaza do you mean the Rydges hotel just off Interchange One? Thanks,

BILL


----------



## imom

I can't recommend using Minutes after my experience there. They made 3 copies (AED 15 each), and none of them worked in the lock.


----------



## gunner

There's one in Bur-Dubai near the old spinneys, charges 10 dhs though.


----------



## nshens

*locksmith services*

Hi,
I think it is slightly difficult,but find out a locksmith for key cutting. A Good locksmith should be reliable and have a good services. It would be every time when you need locksmith at home or your office. The locksmith definite their client and they will get time.


----------



## indoMLA

I would personally change the locks on all apartments I rent. You never know who has a key and who can come back to do whatever. Not worth it in my opinion. It is much cheaper to get a new lock/barrel installed then wonder who all has a copy of a key in your rented apartment. My two cents.


----------



## mds6901

Does any of the places in Ibn Battuta cut keys? I have not really looked, but the place is huge so I figured ask here first...


----------



## rsinner

Minutes. I think it is close to Geant.


----------



## mds6901

rsinner said:


> Minutes. I think it is close to Geant.


Yes, but others in this thread had said that the Minutes there does not cut keys anymore. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Right beside geant is a flower shop, and think is beside the flower shop, is the key place. They were cutting keys about four months ago.


----------



## mds6901

Jynxgirl said:


> Right beside geant is a flower shop, and think is beside the flower shop, is the key place. They were cutting keys about four months ago.


Great. Hopefully they still are. Appreciate the help!


----------



## themash

I got keys cut last weekend in Mall of Emirates at "Minutes" can't believe it only took them a few minutes! ;-)

It's just next to supermarket.


----------

